# Smoked gouda  mac n cheese



## Ty520 (Mar 26, 2021)

I'm sure this isn't revolutionary to many of you, but as a new smoker owner,this was a game changer for me:

Smoked gouda mac n cheese:

1 pound medium shell pasta (or other pasta of choice)
12 ounces high quality grated gouda
6 ounces high quality grated white cheddar
4 tablespoons butter
4 tablespoons flour
3 + cups cream
1 clove finely minced
1/2 shallot finely minced
2 teaspoons kosher salt
1 teaspoon pepper
1 teaspoon fresh thyme
1/2 teaspoon mustard powder
1/4 teaspoon paprika
1/8 teaspoon nutmeg

1 Bring a large pot of water to a boil for pasta.
2 Meanwhile, melt butter in another medium pot.
3. Add shallot and stir until translucent - 2-3 minutes; add garlic and stir an additional 30 seconds.
4. Add flour a tablespoon at a time,stirring constantly to make roux. Stir regularly for 5 minutes until roux has a nutty aroma.
5. Add cream to roux,stirring constantly, and bring to a simmer,stirring regularly.
6. Add cheese in 3 equal parts, stirring constantly until each batch is incorporated.
7. Add spices and continue to gently simmer 5 more minutes,stirring regularly. Add more cream as necessary - sauce should be thin enough to pour easily over noodles requiring little to no stirring.
8. While sauce is simmering for it's remaining 5 minutes begin Boiling pasta to al dente. Drain and add to a greased baking dish.
9. As soon as sauce is finished, pour over noodles. Gently shake baking dish to make sure all noodles are covered. Avoid stirring if possible because it will break up the noodles. (My attached picture is from my first batch, before I learned this lesson, but it still tasted great)

(Sauce and pasta should be ready at the same time since you're only cooking the pasta to al dente)

10.smoke at 225 for an hour. I recommend applewood.

Unfortunately, my wife is vegetarian, so I couldn't add meat to it prior to smoking, but I recommend adding (or topping after)with the following:

-Braised short ribs
-Shredded pork (optional: with diced roasted green chiles)
-Lardons
- andoulli sausage

Another awesome trick is to swap the butter with bacon drippings


----------



## DRKsmoking (Mar 27, 2021)

Looks great, how did the inside set, That would be great on it's own plate or with anything else. 
David


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 27, 2021)

Dang that looks & sounds good!
Al


----------



## sandyut (Mar 27, 2021)

YUM!  We love mac and cheese and smoked M&C is the best!  looks good from here.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 27, 2021)

Looks great! And you can always have your meat on a 2nd plate! Nice job!

Ryan


----------



## daspyknows (Mar 27, 2021)

That looks really good.


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 27, 2021)

Looks real good from my screen. Did you smoke the Gouda and cheddar? 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## Ty520 (Mar 27, 2021)

gmc2003 said:


> Looks real good from my screen. Did you smoke the Gouda and cheddar?
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris



I did not pre smoke the cheese - I just smoked the whole dish


----------



## BusyMom (Apr 17, 2021)

I love Mac & Cheese in the Smoker.  I never used Gouda.  I do make a 4 cheese Mac & Cheese that the family and friends go nuts over.


----------



## Ty520 (Apr 20, 2021)

BusyMom said:


> I love Mac & Cheese in the Smoker.  I never used Gouda.  I do make a 4 cheese Mac & Cheese that the family and friends go nuts over.



Gouda seems like something people either really like or don't like at all.

I have now used this recipe several times and find that the cheeses can be very versatile. A 3 cheese option with 6 ounces each of cheddar, gruyere and fontina makes for a pretty traditional mac,or if you have a favorite flavor you want to highlight, you can go 12 ounces for the primary, plus 6 ounces of a complimentary cheese. I also did one with 9 ounces parmesan and 9 ounces ricotta that was nice, and extra creamy and silky.


----------

